# Tri Tip Smoke Times



## lodestar (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi,

I have a question regarding smoking times.  I'm planning to smoke about 25lbs of tri tip in my 18" camp chef smoke vault (looks like a rectangular vault), they are roughly 4 pieces of 6lbs. or so each.  The temp will be roughly 225.  Can anyone give me just a ball park of what I can expect in terms of cooking time?  Its hard for me to imagine its the same time as one piece at 6 lbs.

I'd like it to reach about 140.  If its been addressed on another thread, my bad, I can't seem to find it.

Thanks.


----------



## rbranstner (Jul 26, 2012)

I've only done one tri tip so I'm not a good judge of time on them so I'll let one of the more seasoned tri tip cookers chime in on that. But the general  rule of thumb that I have found is that when you add more meat to the chamber is usually takes a bit longer but it doesn't double the time or anything like that. For me I will normally just figure out how long I  think it's going to take and then if I have multiple pieces in there I  might add a little more time. But as you already probably know you just have to trust your temp probes and pull them off when they say  the internal temp  is correct.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 26, 2012)

Sear it on a hot grill then cook it at 280°-300°( or higher if your smoker will get there) until the internal temp hits 135°, this cut of meat should be cooked like a steak IMHO.


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 26, 2012)

I do 2-3 of these a month and love them smoked. th 2-3 # ones take around 11/2- 2 hours to get to 132-133 and wrap them in foil and into a towel and let them rest for about 30 minutes

If you need a good rub for them send me a PM.  I am going to be driving most of the day tomorrow so if I don't answer that is why


----------



## navyjeremy (Jul 26, 2012)

Most of the ones that I have done have averaged around 2-2.5 hours depending on cook temp.  All I put on mine are SPOG...salt, pepper, onion powder, garlic powder.

also depends on what temp you are taking them to.


----------



## papagrizz (Jul 27, 2012)

I love tri tips...I take mine to an IT of about 130 and then do a reverse sear on a 500* grill. I found like most here it takes about 1.5-2hrs.

Hope that helps.


----------

